# Wards Hawthorne serial numbers



## pedal_junky (Feb 9, 2014)

I know this has been hashed out before, but RMS37 or Adamtinkerer can you help me out on this one?


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone?.........


----------



## jpromo (Feb 10, 2014)

Well it's CWC built. I think the D serial would put it as a '38, maybe into early '39.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 10, 2014)

*grazi*

Thank you sir. Any way to find out which model/how it was equipped, colors etc? Would it show up in the Montgomery Ward catalogs?


----------



## jpromo (Feb 10, 2014)

The best you can hope for is scraping down for the original paint color since most backyard jobs were just spray or brush jobs over the paint. Looks to have been blue.

I believe these were all low equipped bikes and I don't think a tank was ever even produced for the frame. I'd need a better picture but the fork doesn't look original. This frame is often referred to as a double bar roadster. Though, Schwinn, Colson, and Snyder all had frames that were quite similar, this is a CWC bike.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 10, 2014)

*cool*



jpromo said:


> The best you can hope for is scraping down for the original paint color since most backyard jobs were just spray or brush jobs over the paint. Looks to have been blue.
> 
> I believe these were all low equipped bikes and I don't think a tank was ever even produced for the frame. I'd need a better picture but the fork doesn't look original. This frame is often referred to as a double bar roadster. Though, Schwinn, Colson, and Snyder all had frames that were quite similar, this is a CWC bike.




Excellent, thank you so much. I think I have seen the fastback style with a tank, but not these. Looks like primer on the fork, no paint. Here are a couple more shots of the fork.Thanks for your time.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, that's a later 60s fork. Similar triple plate style though.

Here's what the original fork would have been:


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 10, 2014)

*nice*

Very cool. Can I see the rest of her?


----------



## jpromo (Feb 10, 2014)

pedal_junky said:


> Very cool. Can I see the rest of her?




She's not mine :o that's a fellow's from the other site. If you google 'CWC double bar roadster' it should be among the first results.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 10, 2014)

*Looking for these*



jpromo said:


> Yeah, that's a later 60s fork. Similar triple plate style though.
> 
> Here's what the original fork would have been:




If anyone has a truss rod setup like this for my 36 zep.please pm me.


----------



## Muleman121 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Hawthorne*

Not to be contradictory, but part of what was said is correct, part was not. Your frame and fork likely came together and are from about 41 to 47. They did come decked out with tanks, rack, a couple different headlights and a couple different chain guards. I have a 41 and it came with all these items. One of the members here has been in the process of gathering as many serial numbers and pic's as people will send in order to better date and document all the Cleveland Welding built bikes. They were made with a number of different badges. Sorry, but can't remember the member's handle........ Maybe look back in the Birds Of A Feather forum??


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 11, 2014)

*Here here.*



cowboy121 said:


> Not to be contradictory, but part of what was said is correct, part was not. Your frame and fork likely came together and are from about 41 to 47. They did come decked out with tanks, rack, a couple different headlights and a couple different chain guards. I have a 41 and it came with all these items. One of the members here has been in the process of gathering as many serial numbers and pic's as people will send in order to better date and document all the Cleveland Welding built bikes. They were made with a number of different badges. Sorry, but can't remember the member's handle........ Maybe look back in the Birds Of A Feather forum??




This one. Phil, RMS37. Also dates it as '38
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...elding-S-N-Project&highlight=Hawthorne+serial


----------



## jpromo (Feb 11, 2014)

cowboy121 said:


> Not to be contradictory, but part of what was said is correct, part was not. Your frame and fork likely came together and are from about 41 to 47. They did come decked out with tanks, rack, a couple different headlights and a couple different chain guards. I have a 41 and it came with all these items. One of the members here has been in the process of gathering as many serial numbers and pic's as people will send in order to better date and document all the Cleveland Welding built bikes. They were made with a number of different badges. Sorry, but can't remember the member's handle........ Maybe look back in the Birds Of A Feather forum??




I'd be curious to see the bike you're talking about. This frame was not made after the war. Discontinued around 1940. As I said, there were manufacturers making some very similar frames. Here's a catalog image from 1939 showing a standard forged fork with truss rods (I don't know what year this was introduced to the model). This is the only bike with this frame in the '39 catalog. It was becoming dated and later dropped for more modern stylings. I couldn't find a '38 catalog for reference.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 11, 2014)

*copper?*



jpromo said:


> I'd be curious to see the bike you're talking about. This frame was not made after the war. Discontinued around 1940. As I said, there were manufacturers making some very similar frames. Here's a catalog image from 1939 showing a standard forged fork with truss rods (I don't know what year this was introduced to the model). This is the only bike with this frame in the '39 catalog. It was becoming dated and later dropped for more modern stylings. I couldn't find a '38 catalog for reference.




Scrapin paint today, found copper plating? on the fork. And removed some white house paint from the front original wheel and found some more blue. The fender 


had some traces of a very light green turquoise? below the black layer.


----------



## Muleman121 (Feb 11, 2014)

*OK Time for the dunce cap and sit in the corner*

Wow was I off on that one! Very sorry for the bad information on the bike. Thanks for not kicking  DUNCE OFF HERE! I see what you are saying about the frame and the fork. The straight down tube and straight chain stays . I also see what you are saying why this fork looks different than the three stack crown of the earlier bikes. Will keep quiet and learn next time. Cary


----------



## jpromo (Feb 11, 2014)

cowboy121 said:


> Wow was I off on that one! Very sorry for the bad information on the bike. Thanks for not kicking  DUNCE OFF HERE! I see what you are saying about the frame and the fork. The straight down tube and straight chain stays . I also see what you are saying why this fork looks different than the three stack crown of the earlier bikes. Will keep quiet and learn next time. Cary




 we were all there, brother. I still make negative IDs on a regular basis, but for every one somebody corrects, I will never mistake again. This is an oddball too!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 12, 2014)

Having now seen the pics, I agree with the consensus, 38-40ish CWC.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 12, 2014)

**

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## MikeVittoriano (Mar 12, 2022)

Hi, i posted the pictures of my vintage Hawthorne yesterday trying to see who could put a date on it for me. Well to everyone that responded Thank You..... Here is that serial# but sorry about the rough pick! Little rough taking the pic without dumping 3/4 tank of gas in my spare room. If pic to hard to see it is. A98536____540


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## J-wagon (Mar 12, 2022)

Perhaps it is 54C not 540


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 12, 2022)

“54C\w” might be 1954 Cleveland Welding.


----------

